# Printing on Tri Blend



## mfischer0183 (Jan 28, 2015)

We are printing a run of American Apparel tri blend t-shirts and wanted to see if anyone out there has any advice. We want to use a white plastisol under base on a black shirt. Has anyone had any success doing a print flash print on these. What ink and screen mesh did you use? Did you use a low cure additive? Did you have problems with scorching or shrinkage? Thanks for your help.


----------

